# If Dogs Could Talk...OH SO FUNNY!



## OPC'n (Feb 19, 2009)

*'Look . . . I was thirsty man, deal with it. '*









*'Touch de duck... I keel you.'*








*'Weeeeeee!!! Look at me I'm Yoda!*








*'You want a piece of me? Bring it on....!'*








*'Kid . . . You're askin' the wrong guy.'*








*'I don't get it. Where's the milk?!'*








*'Wasssup!!'*








*'Bread! You're seriously giving me bread . . . ?'*








*[sniff . . Sniff] . . . . 'Oh, this part of the movie always makes me cry'*








*'This stupid bird's about to get a snot bath.'*









[B']Therrrz no way that was . . . [hiccup!] . . . Juzzt milk . . . [hiccup] !'[/B]








*'I . . . Hate . . You.'*








*'Hi!!! I'm Teddy, a wild little Gemini . . . . Aaaaaannnd, I, like, 
You know, long walks on the beach. 
Aaaannnd I just LOVE me some tennis balls. Byyeeee!!!!'*









*'I'm not....[yawn] ...tired, ok? I'm...just.. ... A little...sllleee. .zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz '*








*'BUT I DON'T WANNA GO...!!!! AAAAaaaaaahahhhahh'*








*'It was only a little pee, why the 30 minute timeout?'*








*'Rrrrr.... I'm a Tiger. Rrrrrrr'*








*'So Dad left when he found out about Mom and the Panda.'*


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 19, 2009)

There seems to be some pictures missing


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 19, 2009)

You have to wait a few seconds and then they will show up. It is showing up for me.


----------



## Theognome (Feb 19, 2009)

sjonee said:


> You have to wait a few seconds and then they will show up. It is showing up for me.




Well, the first pic shows up.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## OPC'n (Feb 19, 2009)

All of them do for me....patience men, patience!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 19, 2009)

sjonee said:


> All of them do for me....patience men, patience!


How patient? What do we need, a sun dial?


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't know why it's not working for you guys! Can you see any of them?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Just the first one. 

It hates men.


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 19, 2009)

I can see da first one.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I'll go fix them later!


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Well, I'll go fix them later!



You're going to fix the dogs? What are you, a vet?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'll go fix them later!
> ...


Hi oh! You know I hear Ed MacMahon is looking for work, maybe he;d take the gig as your PB sidekick?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Hi oh! You know I hear Ed MacMahon is looking for work, maybe he;d take the gig as your PB sidekick?



Yes! You are correct, sir! Oh Great One! Yes!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok, guys see if that works!


----------



## Theognome (Feb 19, 2009)

It's alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And from a purely secular view, I like the panda one the best.

Theognome


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 19, 2009)

Those were funny as all get out Sarah. Where did those come from? My wife would love em.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 19, 2009)

A friend that I work with sent them to me. She loves dogs more than I do and she is always sending me dog things. Aren't they just hilarious?


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 19, 2009)

What's "all get out"? I thought they were funny, but I'm not sure where "all get out" is on the jocularity scale.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Hilarious! I like passed-out-in-the-food-bowl dog and timeout dog.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 19, 2009)

Animals are so fun! Very cute. I like the waasssup one, the tiger one, and the yoda one.


----------



## nicnap (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## etexas (Feb 20, 2009)

The idea of a TALKING dog creeps me out!!!! People, Son of Sam said the dog told him to do things! SHUDDER!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 20, 2009)

etexas said:


> The idea of a TALKING dog creeps me out!!!! People, Son of Sam said the dog told him to do things! SHUDDER!



It's ok, etexas, we'll give you ativan to go with the pics!


----------



## etexas (Feb 20, 2009)

sjonee said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > The idea of a TALKING dog creeps me out!!!! People, Son of Sam said the dog told him to do things! SHUDDER!
> ...


That's cool, got my own stuff though.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool! heheheh!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that that was really funny


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 20, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Thanks for sharing that that was really funny



Certainly is my pleasure!


----------



## Knoxienne (Feb 20, 2009)

I love any pictures of Bassett Hounds, Boston Terriers, or Frenchies. The little guy with his head in his bowl is adorable too.


----------



## Staphlobob (Feb 20, 2009)

This stuff was great! Thanks!


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 20, 2009)

Those are hilarious!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## CNJ (Feb 20, 2009)

Loved it! My dog Ziggy has ways of talking to me all the time.


----------



## Kim G (Feb 20, 2009)

How cute and hilarious at the same time. Thanks for sharing!


----------

